# [News] Sri Lankan albino cobras



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

Reptile supervisor Premasiri Peiris observes two rare two-week old Sri Lankan albino cobras at the National Zoological Gardens in Colombo, Sri Lanka, Tuesday, July 5, 2005. In April 2005, a female albino cobra laid 20 eggs. 13 snakes hatched from the eggs on June 16, 2005, zoo officials said. (AP Photo/Eranga Jayawardena) 

Awww, they look so pretty and sweet!! they wouldnt hurt a fly.. would they?


----------



## manda (Mar 18, 2005)

aw there sooo cute 
manda xx


----------



## nattyb (Apr 9, 2005)

lol fangtastic i want one


----------



## gillsboy (Jun 8, 2005)

wow they so cute


----------



## Simon (May 10, 2005)

Trouble is, without the hood on display, I'd think it was some kind of rat snake I hadn't seen before!!!!


----------



## bigp (Apr 24, 2005)

crackin lookin snakes.



don't fancy a cobra with dodgy eyesite though!!!


----------



## Andyman (May 16, 2005)

I love them, think there well cool lookin!


----------



## Deadbait (Apr 9, 2005)

bigp said:


> don't fancy a cobra with dodgy eyesite though!!!


lol, your not wrong there mate. but you gotta admit, they are kind of sweet (until they bite you that is) 8) 

bet they're worth a pretty penny as well


----------



## bigp (Apr 24, 2005)

one would asume they'd be worth a bob or 2!!


----------

